# Up and running



## fooldancing (Sep 27, 2020)

She's alive!! I finally got a transformer. It's a small one, but I can run with it for now. Couldn't beat the free price. Next is to get some smoke fluid and try the smoke unit.
















Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You should take her apart and service her. A little oil helps a lot. Motor would benefit too.
Something you have to learn to do anyway. Help is here if you need it.
Running on the carpet? 
Watch for lint balls getting up into the running gear.
The smoke unit could probably use some cleaning too.
But it is ALIVE, I know the feeling.


----------



## fooldancing (Sep 27, 2020)

This is just a test run. I plan to service it and build a platform layout.

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Looking good


----------



## fooldancing (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank you. My 14yr old son and I are pretty excited. Next step is to bring pallets home from work and start the layout platform.

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Don't use smoke fluid for that one. It takes smoke pellets.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I commend you for tackling this. If your boy was anywhere close by, and saw what it took, you will have taught him that anyone who has a mind to can break a problem.


----------

